# Almost 4 hours chasing the Surge price :(



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

Today I've been chasing surge price for more than four hours . Driving South to East , East to North , as soon as I get to the surge price area they moved the surge to another area , it's really frustrating  any advice


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, Stop doing that. Most of the time they are not real anyway. Always check the riders app not the drivers app. And even then by the time you get there they are done.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah.. Stop chasing it!

In almost every case its gone before or just as you get there.

Pick your good spot (s), work them and if you hit a surge all the better.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Surging may be more to do with the lack of supply of drivers rather than an increase in demand in that area. 

They may introduce surge pricing in certain areas to encourage drivers to spread out, hence an area where its surging ends when you enter it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry you had to learn the hard way, but stop doing that.... unless you're Matthew McConaughey in a Lincoln.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

You will soon learn that most surges only last about 10 minutes, they can not be caught. It's like a horse that has a carrot on a stick dangling in front of his face but he never catches it. I found in my first week that every time I chased one, the area I just left would surge. Now I just turn off my app until it does surge.


----------



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> You will soon learn that most surges only last about 10 minutes, they can not be caught. It's like a horse that has a carrot on a stick dangling in front of his face but he never catches it. I found in my first week that every time I chased one, the area I just left would surge. Now I just turn off my app until it does surge.


Good idea


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Or just work out which areas surge the most often, then stay in those spots, or head back there once dropped.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Sorry you had to learn the hard way, but stop doing that.... unless you're Matthew McConaughey in a Lincoln.


That would make for an awesome parody.

'I drove for uber.. before I was paid to drive for uber.. Some people think it's about the money, it's really about the stars..' haha


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> That would make for an awesome parody.
> 
> 'I drove for uber.. before I was paid to drive for uber.. Some people think it's about the money, it's really about the stars..' haha


"I've been driving for Uber since long before anybody paid me to drive for Uber. Didn't do it to make a statement. I just liked it."


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Makes me wish I lived in South Orange County. San Clemente surges all the time, and Laguna Beach and Newport Beach get really busy, too.

But I sometimes launch from Irvine, instead of Disneyland. I wonder...

Still, the other night, I took this young lady from Garden Grove to her apartment in Costa Mesa. When I dropped her off, I saw the area just to my east was in surge, so I hotfoot it down Bristol St., to Jamboree Rd., to PCH. I'm in the surge and... it's gone! Damn!

"Oh, well," I thought. "It's almost 10 o'clock; I think I'll start heading home." So, I turn northbound on MacArthur Blvd., when I get a hit at John Wayne Airport. I pick up this lady and take her home to Laguna Beach. When I get back on PCH, I see I'm in surge, and (Huzzah!) I get another hit! This time, it's two guys who'd been sailing with friends all day, and they were going home. To Yorba Linda ($90 fare, y'all). I called it a night after that. I made over $120 that night -- on a Monday, too.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> "I've been driving for Uber since long before anybody paid me to drive for Uber. Didn't do it to make a statement. I just liked it."


"I've been driving for Uber since long before they stopped paying me to drive. I don't do it to make a statement, I don't do it to be cool. I just like it in the butt"

There, I fixed it...


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Alan said:


> Today I've been chasing surge price for more than four hours . Driving South to East , East to North , as soon as I get to the surge price area they moved the surge to another area , it's really frustrating  any advice


Four hours freeking amazing! Don't open the app and don't drive. If you can't see the logic in that in light of everything Screwber is doing to its drivers and everything your reading on
this site, there really isn't anything else that I can say to you that has a remote chance if sinking in.


----------

